
How Russia Helped Swing the Election for Trump - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2018/10/01/how-russia-helped-to-swing-the-election-for-trump
======
CuteBrowser
It's funny that democrats tried the dame russia collusion thing against
sanders by pointing out his honeymoon location. This is all a ploy by
establishment to prevent dems rallying under a better leader.

~~~
dragonwriter
> It's funny that democrats tried the dame russia collusion thing against
> sanders by pointing out his honeymoon location

No, actually, Democrats and Republicans have used that over the years to
suggest that Sanders had Communist sympathies and/or poor judgement, it was
not a basis for attacks by Democrats (or anyone else, AFAIK) that his 2016
campaign benefited from Russian manipulation.

OTOH, his 2016 campaign (and Stein’s) _was_ apparently a beneficiary of
Russian manipulation (and I think Sanders has a acknowledged at least that the
evidence suggests this), though information about that didn't come out in time
for that information to be used in the campaign (and there's been, AFAIK, no
indication or significant accusation of collusion on the part of his campaign,
thogut Stein’s is a different story.)

------
erpaa
Yes but why? Russia is a third world country, with resources and population of
Brazil. Why would Brazil care about who is president in some distant country?

~~~
thedailymail
The most popular theories involve frustrated revanchism and enmity against
Hillary Clinton

